# Leopard Gecko respiratory infection



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Took the gecko to the vets today, he's not been eating or pooping for 5-6 days now. Thought it might bit impaction, but the vet couldn't feel anything and noticed his breathing is laboured, so he's on some antibiotics.

I've noticed he's been spending a lot of time in his damp hide (he's just shed so has been in there a lot), and wondering if this could be the cause of it?
Anyway, I think I'm going to remove it and only put it in when he next sheds.


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

What are your temps? And where in your enclosure is your moist hide, if its on the cold side, this could be an issue?


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

NewtyBoy said:


> What are your temps? And where in your enclosure is your moist hide, if its on the cold side, this could be an issue?


90-92 on the hot side, but yes, the damp hide is on the cool side and it's quite well insulated from the ground.


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

I would try moving the damp hide to the warmer side as low temps and moisture are a surefire way to a RI.

Also, you may want to think about keeping the hide a bit less mosit until the infection is gone or he is about to shed?


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello
i doubt very much this problem would be down to your moist hides all of mine have their moist hides in with them 24/7 and i have never encountered a problem like this with them.
i have mine positioned between the warm and cool side of the Viv.
i would add that i use kitchen roll and coir as my mediums kitchen roll i change out and clean tub every 3 days with the coir one i try to clean the tub once a week and change the medium monthly.
what sort of substrate are you using anything particularly dusty ? reason i ask is you said you were worried about impaction so to me that means you are using a loose particle substrate which if very dusty could cause RI.
did the vet give you any info on what he thought could have caused this type of infection ?.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i would think that the infection was prolly caused by something else, and the moist hide just exacerbated it 

mine spend alot of time in their moist hides without ill effects...

EDIT: yellrat fast like ninja.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

NewtyBoy said:


> I would try moving the damp hide to the warmer side as low temps and moisture are a surefire way to a RI.
> 
> Also, you may want to think about keeping the hide a bit less mosit until the infection is gone or he is about to shed?


I agree that cold and damp not good combo long term but for short term shedding shouldn't cause an issue i know a lot of leopard gecko owners do keep their moist hides on the cool side without issue i don't myself but a healthy leopard gecko wouldn't force itself to stay in this environment of being to cold and constantly damp would say to me that there would be an underlying issue which could cause this behaviour and the RI maybe a secondary issue brought on by the first not necessarily anything to do with the moist hide.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

VenomX51 said:


> Took the gecko to the vets today, he's not been eating or pooping for 5-6 days now. Thought it might bit impaction, but the vet couldn't feel anything and noticed his breathing is laboured, so he's on some antibiotics.
> 
> I've noticed he's been spending a lot of time in his damp hide (he's just shed so has been in there a lot), and wondering if this could be the cause of it?
> Anyway, I think I'm going to remove it and only put it in when he next sheds.


The antibiotics will help fight any infection he has but normally you need a have two week course sometimes longer to fully heal the infection.
unfortunately antibiotics do destroy the good bacteria in their stomaches as well which will lower their appetite as well so i would advise using avipro or reptoboost while the leopard gecko is undergoing treatment this will help with his gut flora and appetite etc.
what is the Leos current age and weight ?
did your vet mention anything about giving critical care formula or a bug slurry or was he not concerned with their weight ?.


----------



## NewtyBoy (Jun 4, 2011)

yellrat said:


> I agree that cold and damp not good combo long term but for short term shedding shouldn't cause an issue i know a lot of leopard gecko owners do keep their moist hides on the cool side without issue i don't myself but a healthy leopard gecko wouldn't force itself to stay in this environment of being to cold and constantly damp would say to me that there would be an underlying issue which could cause this behaviour and the RI maybe a secondary issue brought on by the first not necessarily anything to do with the moist hide.


It is a good point. Of course assuming that there is a hide in the warmer end too 

I tend to go with the 3 hide option of one cold, one warm and a moist maker in the middle : victory:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

yellrat said:


> I agree that cold and damp not good combo long term but for short term shedding shouldn't cause an issue i know a lot of leopard gecko owners do keep their moist hides on the cool side without issue i don't myself but a healthy leopard gecko wouldn't force itself to stay in this environment of being to cold and constantly damp would say to me that there would be an underlying issue which could cause this behaviour and the RI maybe a secondary issue brought on by the first not necessarily anything to do with the moist hide.


ditto ~ if a leo is stressed or weakened (either through illness or the viv temps being incorrect, too cool, even dusty or too humid) then normally harmless bacteria can bloom causing RI
As Yellrat has said antibiotics can knock a leos good stomach bacteria and their appetite so I'd advise adding avipro (or similar)


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.

He was on Calci-sand (Yeah, I know, hence the past tense). Have replaced with paper sheets until I can get some lino offcuts at the weekend.

He's back in on Monday for a second shot of antibiotics. I'll stop at the pet shop on the way home and get some avipro (or see what they've got in)

Thanks again all.


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*well done you..........*



VenomX51 said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> He was on Calci-sand (Yeah, I know, hence the past tense). Have replaced with paper sheets until I can get some lino offcuts at the weekend.
> 
> ...


_*Well done you, it's great to see people listening to good sound advice (Like Sleepy and Yellrat give out anything else!) ....and setting it in motion, huge pat on the back I say, good on you for putting your Leo first and acting so quickly. Hope he is feeling much better soon, may also help to turn the temps up a little aim for 33c on the hot side, I have always found this helps (and certainly won't do any harm) hatchlings/convalecsing gecks get their apetite back more quickly :2thumb:*_


----------



## VenomX51 (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, he too 4 crickets Friday night and had done a small poop come the morning which is a good sign. I'll feed him again tonight and hopefully he'll be hungry...


----------

